# 25mm Conti 4000 on CAAD5 + Time SI carbon fork



## bolo yeung (Jul 14, 2008)

As per title.

Im building up a CAAD 5 R3000si and just wondered if anyone had managed to fit a 25mm tyre on that fram and fork. Ive been riding steel for years now and when a friend offered up a nearly new CAAD 5 thought a return to US Alu rig would be a good idea for a few years (something rigid and light BUT not carbon basically).

Any input ?


----------



## juanacity (Jul 11, 2012)

This isn't an exact answer to your question, but I currently have Conti GP4000s 25mm tires on my 2001 CAAD4 with Slice prodigy fork. Absolutely no issues with frame or fork clearance. The tires were _very_ close vertically to the brake caliper arms, but I switched from the Tektro brakes I had, to Shimano 6500 calipers and I had much more clearance. 

Also, the latest Conti GP4000S 25's seem really wide. Much wider than 25mm Vittorias or Michelins I've had recently.


----------



## bolo yeung (Jul 14, 2008)

Conti 4000s in 25mm are what I had in mind. Brakes calipers will be record titanium (last model before the skeleton). Put a wheel shod with 23mm vredestein fortezza and am worrying a 25mm is going to be a tight squeeze :S


----------



## bikerclancy (Jan 4, 2009)

I have those tires on my System Six with Cannondale Carbon (wrapped) brakes and they just fit. I run 110psi in the rear (I'm a clydesdale) and it works. Also serves as tire scraper


----------

